# Removing a Second Staircase



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Matt and welcome to the best darn DIYl'r site on the web.

I would slope the new floor in the repurposed space, that was you don't have to deal with any variation in elevation from the hall to the room

Mark


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

if you are concerned about a leaking washing machine why not install a washing machine pan under it and connect the drain into your existing plumbing.

https://www.google.com/search?q=was...fficial&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a guess but that second stairway me be required by code in your area for a fire exit, better check.


----------



## standmatt (Oct 3, 2012)

> Just a guess but that second stairway me be required by code in your area for a fire exit, better check.


I did check on that, like I said, the house is pretty small, all the bedrooms have full size windows, and the first staircase is only about 15 feet from the furthest bedroom, good advice though.



> if you are concerned about a leaking washing machine why not install a washing machine pan under it and connect the drain into your existing plumbing.


Since I'm building the floor myself, I figured there was a better solution than a washing machine pan, maybe I'm just over thinking it though.



> Hello Matt and welcome to the best darn DIYl'r site on the web.
> 
> I would slope the new floor in the repurposed space, that was you don't have to deal with any variation in elevation from the hall to the room
> 
> Mark


Thanks! And the more I think about it, the more I agree with you, I'll just slope the floor slightly from the hall back towards the wall. What would you suggest for slope?

Also, how would you guys suggest framing in the stairwell opening. The far wall is brick.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------

